# passing SE I and SE II =PE in Hawaii?



## aloha (Jan 17, 2009)

I just know that I passed SE I and SE II in HI. I supposed to get a SE license for my hard working. But just found that there is no SE license in HI: it's PE(structural). Is there any way I can register as SE in other states with the exams results?


----------



## jta (Jan 20, 2009)

aloha said:


> I just know that I passed SE I and SE II in HI. I supposed to get a SE license for my hard working. But just found that there is no SE license in HI: it's PE(structural). Is there any way I can register as SE in other states with the exams results?


I too just passed the tests for HI SE. Couple things to note before you get any more bent. Hawaii is one of only two states that require an SE to design more or less all buildings. You will be a licensed Professional Engineer in the Structural Discipline. Your license number will be something like No. ####-S which indicates you're a structural engineer. Even is CA you are a "Registered Professional Engineer" in Civil, Structural, etc. and note strictly a "Structural Engineer". Don't let the PE thing throw you. You need to familiarize yourself with the HI rules and statutes.

As far as other states if you passed the tests you passed the tests. If you meet their experience requirements then comity is no big deal. Note however CA, WA, and OR require the SE III exam ( CA also seismic and survey). CA and WA also require licensure as a civil prior to getting that license...I know CA will accept the SE exams in lieu of the PE exam...not sure about WA.

Good luck and Congrats.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 21, 2009)

aloha said:


> I just know that I passed SE I and SE II in HI. I supposed to get a SE license for my hard working. But just found that there is no SE license in HI: it's PE(structural). Is there any way I can register as SE in other states with the exams results?


If you took the NCEES exams, then I think you can apply for licensure in any state that recognizes SE's after taking only the SEI and SEII. Some states require the state specific SEIII, so you couldn't become registered there.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 21, 2009)

aloha said:


> I just know that I passed SE I and SE II in HI. I supposed to get a SE license for my hard working. But just found that there is no SE license in HI: it's PE(structural). Is there any way I can register as SE in other states with the exams results?



You can also apply to be a MLSE which is a nationally recognized designation.

http://www.ncees.org/records/mlse.php


----------



## jta (Jan 21, 2009)

AnnaS said:


> You can also apply to be a MLSE which is a nationally recognized designation.
> http://www.ncees.org/records/mlse.php


The MLSE is meaningless. The only thing counts is a licensed issued by a state.


----------



## aloha (Jan 23, 2009)

jta said:


> I too just passed the tests for HI SE. Couple things to note before you get any more bent. Hawaii is one of only two states that require an SE to design more or less all buildings. You will be a licensed Professional Engineer in the Structural Discipline. Your license number will be something like No. ####-S which indicates you're a structural engineer. Even is CA you are a "Registered Professional Engineer" in Civil, Structural, etc. and note strictly a "Structural Engineer". Don't let the PE thing throw you. You need to familiarize yourself with the HI rules and statutes.
> As far as other states if you passed the tests you passed the tests. If you meet their experience requirements then comity is no big deal. Note however CA, WA, and OR require the SE III exam ( CA also seismic and survey). CA and WA also require licensure as a civil prior to getting that license...I know CA will accept the SE exams in lieu of the PE exam...not sure about WA.
> 
> Good luck and Congrats.



Thank you very much. I must saw you on the exam room that day, not too many people taking SE on Hawaii.

I know I need to pass SE I and II to design buildings on HI and agree with that rule, just a little peacockery. ^-^ Want to show SE title rather than a normal PE on my resume or name card. So when I look for new jobs in other states, they know my PE is different to theirs. hehe.

You said in CA, no SE title? Why my coworker use SE title there?


----------

